# Rahmenbruch ETSX 2005er Modell



## barti77 (12. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
mein 11 Monate altes Rocky ETSX hat einen Riss im Oberrohr. Ich hatte schon seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit einem Dämpfer (FOX RP3) - ich weiss nicht ob der Rahmen hierfür der Auslöser war ??

Auf dem Bild könnt Ihr sehen, dass der Riss in der Mitte des Rohres aufgetreten ist und nicht an einer der Schweissnähte.

Hat einer von Euch ähniche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

==> Hoffe, dass mein Rahmen in der nächsten Woche getauscht wird. 

Ach so, zur Info: Fahre nur XC - keine Drops, etc.


----------



## hotspice (12. August 2006)

also als tipp!!!

für alle anderen auch.

erst hier posten wenn alles durch ist in punkto garanitie. nicht jammern bevor irgendwas von bikeaction dazu gesagt hat.

danach kann man immer noch hier jammern.  


also klappe halten erst mal, gab schon mal probleme hier im forum weil jemand  vorher hier gejammert hat.  kannst ja mal die suchfunktion hier nutzen.



aber dein erlebniss ist schon ärgerlich, ich hatte das 2003er und das 2005er keine problem mit den teilen davon abgesehen das sie mir irgendwie zu weich- schwammig- zu fahren waren, ist aber nur meine meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barti77 (12. August 2006)

Okay sorry, sollte kein "gejammer" sein, wollte nur meine Erfahrungen austauschen.

An die Admins : Könnt den Eintrag löschen, wenn Ihr mögt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. August 2006)

auweh, genau das gleiche ets-x hab ich auch - der riss im oberrohr schaut aber wirklich sehr seltsam platziert aus! ich weiß nur von einem anderen gerissenen 2005er ets-x, das ist aber bei den (eh schon verstärkten) drehpunkten über dem tretlager gerissen. beschreib mal deine dämpferprobleme genauer! 
und natürlich: mein beileid!


----------



## hotspice (12. August 2006)

viel glück


----------



## Verticaldriver (13. August 2006)

fahre genau das selbe modell und beanspruche es schon härter als jeder normale  

der stelle des risses ist sehr ungewöhnlich...

wieviel wiegst du ...

aber ich würde sagen das geht in punkto garantie hundert pro zurück  


trotzdem viel glück


----------



## barti77 (13. August 2006)

Hi,
bin 1,97cm und wiege 79 kg.........


----------



## Bikeaddict (13. August 2006)

barti77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> bin 1,97cm und wiege 79 kg.........



Na, Gewicht kann man ausschließen...


----------



## Verticaldriver (14. August 2006)

hmm wollt ich grad sagen...

@ bikeaddict...

was is jetzt eig. mit deinem slayer passiert = 

hab da so was zwitschern ghört...

hoff das geht auf garantie


----------



## Bikeaddict (14. August 2006)

Verticaldriver schrieb:
			
		

> hmm wollt ich grad sagen...
> 
> @ bikeaddict...
> 
> ...



Kettenstrebe gebrochen. War heut beim CC. Garantie an und für sich vor 2Monaten abgelaufen, aber bei einer Rückholaktion  ein Jahr später wurde eben die Kettenstrebe getauscht, dürft also auf Garantie gehen. Ich krieg leihweise eine Kettenstrebe vom CC am Mittwoch, damit ich weiterhin fahren kann....


----------



## Verticaldriver (15. August 2006)

na passt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunter007 (16. August 2006)

@barti77

ich glaub es liegt am easton kleber.... der hat das doch gemacht...
der böse....  

klappt schon mit der garantie.... sonst gibts ein price-bike...

gruz


----------



## barti77 (19. August 2006)

Hi zusammen,
habe heute mein Bike zurückbekommen - der vordere Teil das Rahmens ist ersetzt worden (Hinterbau ist noch der alte). Ich hab heute schon mal ne Probefahrt gewagt und alles fühlt sich suuper an. Hoffe natürlich das der Rahmen diesmal hält. 

CU


----------



## wutanfall246 (17. September 2006)

Na das is ja schön das dein Hobel wieder rennt!

War echt witzig die Tour zum Monte Lema  

Mal schauen wo und wann wir uns mal wieder zum "radln" treffen!

Schönen Urlaub noch!

Gruss aus Deutschland auch an die Frau und die Rotznase  

PS: Frag Hermann mal wegen dem Rahmen und dem Lackstift  
Danke


----------

